# Taposé - Courier like app for iPad



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone remember Taposé the Courier like app for iPad? Thought I'd give it a punt and download it, so far it's fairly usable, really liked the idea of the Courier (think MS were fools for not bringing it to market) and this is about as close we can get. It's a little laggy between panels but the ability to copy content from the web directly into a note pad without coming out of the app is very neat!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 23, 2013)

> Taposé -- aptly derived from the word juxtaposé


 
Ouch.

Ouch 

The app looks curious, mind.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

Thing is, it was the folding hardware - or rather the rendered hardware - that made the Courier such a compelling offering. I can't see how the dual screen concept can really be faithfully transferred to a single screen.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 23, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> really liked the idea of the Courier (think MS were fools for not bringing it to market)


 
Got to agree.  Brilliant idea for a form factor, really hope it might return when bendy glass displays become a reality.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 23, 2013)

Saw this yesterday and thought of the courier...wonder if it will make it to market






.

engadget


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Ouch
> 
> The app looks curious, mind.


 
It's a little buggy, works well on the iPad screen due to it's size, and you can change where the 'spine' is on the screen too which is actually quite useful rather than being stuck with a hardware division.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

One of the things that made the Courier so attractive to me was was the fact that it folded like a book and came with a pen.

I wish they'd made it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2013)

Still finding this a little buggy but the innovations are pretty neat, really goes to show how much you can do with just one screen...


----------

